# Another former pro road racer shifts his attention to gravel and adventure racing



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Following in the footsteps of Ted King and Alison Tetrick I presume. 

https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/la...iding-after-17-years-in-professional-peloton/


----------

